# sugar craving???



## genny (Jan 15, 2001)

what's with me lately? I'm craving sugar all the time. i had pie at 10:00, a coke and candy bar at lunch and came home and had pie, then 2-3 hours later chocolate covered almonds. what's going on here!!!!


----------



## LoriAnn (Jan 31, 2002)

Elivil can cause that, it certainly did with me, sometimes I wanted it so bad I would just stick a spoon in the sugar bowl. I got that info on my RX slip at the drug store, so at least they are starting to warn people.Lori


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Medication can certainly cause that to happen as LoriAnn said. Remeron did that to me and I started to put weight on very fast. Can I mention another possible cause? A drop in blood sugar levels. Maintaining your blood sugar levels should help with the cravings if this is the issue. Although eating sugar rises them, they then drop even faster than before as your body releases insulin to stop the sugar levels getting too high. As the insulin works, and the sugar levels drop, you get a craving for sugar again. Eating protein and complex carbohydrates and avoiding sugar and other simple carbohydrates is a good way to manage this. It's funny, but I find that I really crave sugar and other simple carbs if I eat them, but if I avoid them, I don't get the powerful cravings. Of course if you are in a terrible low blood sugar attack, you may need some sugar to stop yourself getting really ill. Glucose tablets are handy. And of course, we all need to treat ourselves to a little of what we fancy now and again.







Pie sounds nice!


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Elavil also did it for me. I wanted chocolate and anything sweet. I also was very thirsty.


----------



## geomv (Aug 9, 1999)

Hi, everyone Haven't been on here in along time, but I wanted to say something about the craving sweets. I take Welbutrin, also Trazadone; I have a bad craving for sweets (mostly chocolate) everyday of my life. I also have a very dry throat, always needing to carry water with me. I had a blood sugar test done last March, and found I'm hypoglycemic; maybe that;s the reason for wanting to eat sweets all the time. I also lost 18 lbs in a matter of a few months with no effort on my part. Do any of these sound familiar to anyone? Maybe it's a fibro thing? Anyway, it's good to be back.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Geo:Welcome back.


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

you gotta be kidding!sugar is my best friend,and dont even mention chocolate!i was thinking it had something to do with fibro to geo,my blood sugar is fine and ive always had theses cravings.i know its not good for me,but it feels so comforting(which may be another reason for cravings).i suppose ill have to try stopping sooner or later.that scares me silly.


----------

